# Norditropin SimpleXx 15mg, help & advice...



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hi,

ive got a close friend whos just got a Nord 15mg cartridge in, and hes just sent over some pics for me to place on here to find out whether theyre good to go or not.

he says the barcode scans but doesnt recognize on Google, and the QR wont read it?

cartridge had a tiny air bubble in, got bigger as hes drawn from it. The orange bung moves when he drew out as well.













any help appreciated.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi mate I've got the Nordiliet pens 15,30iu and the code on my box checked out on a QR scanner which linked to google and brought it up straight away, mine were from Venezuela, all my pens have had no air bubbles at all, stayed Completley air fre until it drew empty, bung moved very easily but no ain't bubbles at all. The main thing that worries me about these is that the barcode should checkout on Google, there's no reason mine do and they don't unless it's fake, all so my cartridge in the pen has markings on it and these just look very plain, will send a pic showing wot I mean


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

one thing ive noticed is the/his cartridge doesnt have any writing on, or a blue box with batch and expiry on it?

like in this thread;
https://ugm.org.uk/threads/fake-or-legit-norditropin-simplexx-45iu.24462/


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah there just no markings on it at all mate, doesn't seem right to me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fake buddy


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

thought as much, just needed others to confirm.

will break the news to him.

thanks all.


----------



## Lee p (Jun 9, 2016)

Mornin people I'm novice at this.

whats the way forward? I'm looking to lose stomach fat.been training best part of 6mnts and not loads of joy.ive used anavar(how good it was I don't really know)but I've got hold of some prostasia winny and dbol..I was going to run first two weeks 10 each day then double to 20 a day? Any help would be much appreciated guys.im just after toning some loss belly fat and lean muscle.but I don't want to put weight on as just lost a load. Thank you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lee p said:


> Mornin people I'm novice at this.
> 
> whats the way forward? I'm looking to lose stomach fat.been training best part of 6mnts and not loads of joy.ive used anavar(how good it was I don't really know)but I've got hold of some prostasia winny and dbol..I was going to run first two weeks 10 each day then double to 20 a day? Any help would be much appreciated guys.im just after toning some loss belly fat and lean muscle.but I don't want to put weight on as just lost a load. Thank you.


 you need to make your own thread for this question and when you do you may want to mention your diet as your goal is fat loss but all you mention is steroids........what we eat dictate if we gain or lose.


----------

